# 3 Point Meat Grinder



## drbjunior (Nov 11, 2004)

I know I saw at one point a heavy duty Meat Grinder you could get that was powered by the 3-point on a tractor. I've hunted the internet and can't seem to find it again. Has anyone else seen them or have any ideas where to look?

Please advise.

drbjunior


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats a new on on me i thought you was talking about a stump Grinder. They really make a meat grinder for a tractor


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> * They really make a meat grinder for a tractor *


heres my meat grinder.. its only a 1 point grinder though..
<img src=http://www.abcelectric.bc.ca/abc/kafga.jpg>


----------



## drbjunior (Nov 11, 2004)

Yep, 3 Point Mounted, powered by the PTO. The one I saw had to be a custom deal.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome drbjunior:friends: Sorry didn't catch it the first time around that you were new here.:duh: If you find it please post some pictures of it i have to see that.


----------

